# Basement sewers



## KPP (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe it's been discussed previously but I couldn't find what I was looking for. What machines do you guys use to clean basement sewers? I've been in the business for over 14 years and have used Duracable 8255 machines exclusively. 150' of 3/4" plastic innercore cable. Bottom line, they are very heavy. Some of the lines we service are over 120' long. Just checking to find a machine and cable that is easier on the back for basement sewers as I'm not getting any younger. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We use K60 with 150' cable. K1500 would be a heavier duty option with 210' capacity. 

Both will be a LOT easier on your back but the trade off is you will make two trips to the basement on most jobs.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

The K60, in my opinion does a better job than most drum machines.

I video every sewer, and use an expanding cutter. That is how I base my opinion.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Sounds like you have the best sewer machine in the industry! If weights a problem try the more compact duracable dm-30. It's not advertised but 125' of 11/16 fits nicely in the 21" reels. Sounds like you're in my neck of the woods, where are you at?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm using the Duracable DM175 with 5/8x75. It's very well made but heavy. I'm looking to purchase something lighter at the WWETT show. Maybe a DM30 or Speedrooter 92.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The only 2 drain machines you need are the k7500 and k-3800:thumbup::thumbup::yes::laughing:

You don't need anything else:thumbup:


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> The only 2 drain machines you need are the k7500 and k-3800:thumbup::thumbup::yes::laughing:
> 
> You don't need anything else:thumbup:


Been hacked by redwood?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

cable or root said:


> Been hacked by redwood?


Nah, in his absence someone had to say it


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

9/10 of my jobs are basements. K60 is the choice for me.

The k7500 never comes off the trailer. And the trailer never leaves the yard. 

Setup is a bit longer. But just a bit. I can make 3 trips carrying 50 lbs easier and just as fast as it takes to unload the 7500 and roll that heavy ****er inside and down some stairs.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I keep a K-60 in the van but if I see any conception that it's going to be a tough run I use the Dreel. It blows through most everything.

Lines I know the K-60 comes out. Here we have long runs and pulling roots back can be enduring.

Let the machine do the work, save your back. You're not young forever.

These are the lessons you learn.

But for all those who use the K-60, Cool. It does have its place.


----------



## KPP (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks guys. I've never used a sectional machine before. How does it measure out in the length of time it takes to clean a line vs a drum machine. I watched a video on the k60. It says up to 4" lines. We have a decent amount of 6" clay tile here. Also, I assume you manually pull the cable back rather than it retrieve it? I love my dc 8255 machines for outside clean out sewers.


----------



## KPP (Nov 13, 2014)

Just recently I tried a friend's Spartan 2001 machine. I was able to take it apart and clean a basement sewer by myself, but the drum with a 110' of 3/4" plastic innercore cable was a booger to lug up and down the stairs by myself even with the stair climbers. I'm just looking for a safer and easier way to do it and also make it to where one guy can do it. I just want to make sure the lines can be cleaned as effectively as my 8255 machines with the proper cutters. Thanks again.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Seriously look into the dm30. The reels are lighter than Spartans, and easier to carry. The whole machine in one piece only weighs about 200 lbs when assembled with 120' of 11/16 and they are very easy to take apart and put back together. It's just a smaller version of the rr 8225. I believe the blue roto rooter version is the model 6100 but I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A bit heavy for stairs but I like the General Speedrooter. 5/8" x 100 cable. It works for me.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

If you are looking for something lighter, Try the GO62PE from Gorlitz. It weighs 149 LBS with 125' of 5/8 cable. 

http://www.gorlitz.com//pc_product_detail.asp?key=C6F36D3857B74E5ABD23A94CED9FCED0

If you drop down to the 1/2" cable it is even lighter.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Standard Drain said:


> If you are looking for something lighter, Try the GO62PE from Gorlitz. It weighs 149 LBS with 125' of 5/8 cable.
> 
> http://www.gorlitz.com//pc_product_detail.asp?key=C6F36D3857B74E5ABD23A94CED9FCED0
> 
> If you drop down to the 1/2" cable it is even lighter.


1/2" cable 1/4 horse motor for root infested 120'+ Sewers?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

cable or root said:


> 1/2" cable 1/4 horse motor for root infested 120'+ Sewers?



A good 'by the hour' machine...............


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

KPP said:


> Thanks guys. I've never used a sectional machine before. How does it measure out in the length of time it takes to clean a line vs a drum machine. I watched a video on the k60. It says up to 4" lines. We have a decent amount of 6" clay tile here. Also, I assume you manually pull the cable back rather than it retrieve it? I love my dc 8255 machines for outside clean out sewers.


Never been a drum fan. To slow no real cable control, twist a cable and you screwed.

I used a K60 and a K1500. They can be messy, but spin at near 300 rpm, easily changeable heads, you twist a cable and you only out 1-15" section. The rear shroud holds the majority of the cable, different cable grades. Easier to handle up and down stairs.

Never forget using one once, wasn't paying attention backing a cable out. It started to cease up. Looked behind me and had a curtain wound up to the ceiling..............:blink:


----------



## KPP (Nov 13, 2014)

In my opinion it depends on the drum machine and cable. One of the guys that works for us had only used eel sectional machines and he loved them. After getting used to our 8255 with 3/4" innercore, he told me he liked the drum machine better. You just have to keep the mindset not to swing for the fence on the first run down the sewer in some cases. Ball up too many roots and it gets you in trouble. After learning that many years ago, I can get a lot of life out of a cable. Thanks for all of the responses, I'm weighing the pros and cons of each machine.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Spoiled K-60 user here.

I use my Dreel most of the time but yesterday pulled out the K-60 for a line I 
have cleaned often. 

The clean out is in the living room of a basement apartment.
Because of that I have always used the K-60 as space is tight.

Long story short, it was a bear as the root build up was more than usual
and I wished I would have broke the Dreel out first.

The K-60 eventually got it done (and got stuck for a while) but the Dreel 
would have got it done a lot faster with less headache.

Not to put anyone's machine down but time and aggravation have to count
in ones selection of tools.

Some things work, but some things just work better.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

You're giving me second thoughts on ordering a k60. I have 1800 saved up now. Should I just wait and get a 1500 with eel cable? If you could only have 1 setup which would you go with? I plan on getting eel cable with the 1500 so I can use it with a drill to. Also which cables do you use? 1/2" or 5/8 ic? 8' or 10' sections? Thanks.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cable or root said:


> You're giving me second thoughts on ordering a k60. I have 1800 saved up now. Should I just wait and get a 1500 with eel cable? If you could only have 1 setup which would you go with? I plan on getting eel cable with the 1500 so I can use it with a drill to. Also which cables do you use? 1/2" or 5/8 ic? 8' or 10' sections? Thanks.



I use 8' 5/8" IC with my Dreel. Don't use it a ton but when I do, it's an absolute beast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

cable or root said:


> You're giving me second thoughts on ordering a k60. I have 1800 saved up now. Should I just wait and get a 1500 with eel cable? If you could only have 1 setup which would you go with? I plan on getting eel cable with the 1500 so I can use it with a drill to. Also which cables do you use? 1/2" or 5/8 ic? 8' or 10' sections? Thanks.


I love the 60. Was a drum guy, and Ben talked me into it.

Now the drum sits, have not used it in a year.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

cable or root said:


> You're giving me second thoughts on ordering a k60. I have 1800 saved up now. Should I just wait and get a 1500 with eel cable? If you could only have 1 setup which would you go with? I plan on getting eel cable with the 1500 so I can use it with a drill to. Also which cables do you use? 1/2" or 5/8 ic? 8' or 10' sections? Thanks.


I use 8' long, 1/2 inner cable Eel. 

I do keep the K-60 on the truck as there are times it's useful. 
Know little about the K1500.

It's all a learning experience. Run from the person who know's it all
but many here are helpful.

Pick your poison and make money.


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Plumbducky said:


> The K60, in my opinion does a better job than most drum machines.
> 
> I video every sewer, and use an expanding cutter. That is how I base my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


There is an expanding cutter for the k-60?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

yaacov said:


> There is an expanding cutter for the k-60?


It is custom made, Ridgid doesn't make one.








Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Will that expansion cutter go through a plastic 3" test tee?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

cable or root said:


> Will that expansion cutter go through a plastic 3" test tee?


No, need a 4" cleanout.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Sweet deal. How do I get one custom made. Is that particular one for grease lines?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

yaacov said:


> Sweet deal. How do I get one custom made. Is that particular one for grease lines?


Not for grease, meant for roots.

Call Allan J Coleman and asked for Shane or Kirk.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

cable or root said:


> You're giving me second thoughts on ordering a k60. I have 1800 saved up now. Should I just wait and get a 1500 with eel cable? If you could only have 1 setup which would you go with? I plan on getting eel cable with the 1500 so I can use it with a drill to. Also which cables do you use? 1/2" or 5/8 ic? 8' or 10' sections? Thanks.


You can't have just one set up. Sacrifice and get a k50, k60 and k1500. They will all be paid for by year end.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> You can't have just one set up. Sacrifice and get a k50, k60 and k1500. They will all be paid for by year end.


Or sooner.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Paid for mine in less than 2 months

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

